# Headboard is complete



## Billinthewoods (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok fellow woodworkers!
I have the headboard of my cedar log bed complete, what do you think? Any pointers, no no's or whatever you have would be helpful as this is my first piece of log furniture. 
Been woodworking for better than 20 years, it just astounds me that I never gave this a try before, its been a lot of fun and creative!
Billinthewoods


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks nice..

Wife and I went looking for a new bed, the room is small
so it had to be a reg bed. 
Well they were not to be had, we drove over two
hundred miles looking at every store in three states.

The only one we found we liked at all was $3200. And
that was the head board, foot board and rails.

Ate supper and came home.. thought about it a while
went to Lowes got two eight foot cedar 4X4 posts and some 1 1/2" dowels.
Came homes and started on it, with in a couple of
hours I had it done. Varnished and painted the next
day and the next night we slep in our new bed.

Cost was under $50!

Sometimes simple is the best.


----------



## Billinthewoods (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thanks*

Looks like you went with the right choice in building it yourself, and at that cost you made out like a bandit!
Including finish, sandpaper and some hole saw bits I will have about 22 bucks wrapped up in total cost, these things can be a fortune if you try to just buy the beds as I am sure you know!
Well, you did a great job!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks.

We wanted a bed that was up off the floor and they
are hard to find, I like yours because it is higher
that most you can buy now.

The big cost was the oak dowels. I used a spade bit
that I sized to the dowels. I sawed a slot in the ends
of the dowels and sliped a wedge of hardwood in so
when it bottomed out it would drive the wedge in
and I didn't use any glue.

Ir took a while to find two nice posts, straight as well,
most are not used for furniture.

Again, great job on yours. Now you need the rest of
the suite.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

BTW, the $50 bed is sitting on a $10,000 floor with
$7500 worth of furniture around it.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Both of the beds are mighty good work! Here's one I made for my daughter. The metal was reclaimed porch railing I got at a second hand store for $50.


----------



## Billinthewoods (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thanks for the comments*

Looks like I am not the only one making my own bed, guess mom was right when she kept saying, Make your BED! LOL
Both beds are very nice and unique!
Look for the rest of my bed complete within the next week or so, I work on it when I can find the time!


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

A new bed is one of my next projects I'm thinking about going more of a Captains style with storage underneith. But something with wood and metal looks cool too!!!


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Bill - I like your design and the size of the lumber/poles that you used. Most of the headboards that I have seen in that design are really large - I think yours looks much better in that size - it not overwhelming. 

The other two looks good too.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Y’all did great work. I do like the log look. Red


----------

